# Best suited for?



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

He might make a good trail horse or barrel horse. But I dont see him doing any western pleasure. He could also make a good roper. It will also depend however how he moves and what he looks like when your in the saddle.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

he looks extremely suited to my pasture  he looks like hes a load of fun.


----------



## sonnygrl (Nov 28, 2010)

A motion pic would help alot. But he has a nice hunter look going. You say he is an easy mover so getting him to track up and extend his gaits should be a breeze. I think you would do very well and have loads of fun on him doing combined training (hunters/dressage) and his beautiful markings will just get you noticed that much more. I have a heavy built paint i do that with and he is very sucsessful.


----------



## smitty75 (Apr 14, 2011)

agree on the eventing, this guy looks amazing, i think he will hole up to whatever you choose to try


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

*Thanks!*

I appreciate all your thoughts! I never thought of eventing, but we are having a lot of fun doing some dressage training now


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

A friend of mine had a belgian x paint that was 18hh and made an excellent eventer. He is adorable btw


----------



## MISSMELODY (Jan 31, 2013)

Trail horse, pleasure? Looks like he has a short back wich would give him a shorter stride, not ideal for hunter/ dressage. Cute little guy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

MISSMELODY said:


> Trail horse, pleasure? Looks like he has a short back wich would give him a shorter stride, not ideal for hunter/ dressage. Cute little guy!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know he doesn't have the longest back, and has a short neck as well (thank you, belgains) but he has a BIG trot, and a very long stride. It's comparable to my walker's stride. He can also pick his feet right up when he wants to lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Length of back does not equal a long stride. 
I have seen many a long backed horse with a short, choppy stride, and many a compact horse with a very long, loose stride.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Length of back does not equal a long stride.
> I have seen many a long backed horse with a short, choppy stride, and many a compact horse with a very long, loose stride.


Yes! I've been on 14hh close coupled QHs who move out and cover ground like a 17hh WB!!!! These are the 'fun' ones!:lol:


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

First thing I saw was dressage. But, of course, I have to reccomend eventing (I love it!). As long as he can jump safely (he looks sane enough to me), then I don't see why you can't take him to an event  And any sort of a draft cross should be nice and comfy, so trail riding- if he's fit. I don't know how fast you could go on him, or how tight the turns (although that's mostly based on balance) so that limits some of the options. I'm not too familiar with the western disciplines, so I'll leave that to someone else


----------



## disastercupcake (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone 

I saw a Dressage horse in him instantly but I wanted to see what everyone else thought. I am tentatively considering Eventing now too, but I've never jumped before (besides just goofin around) so we'll see what happens! 

One thing is for sure he is a wonderful boy and I love him to death


----------

